# ice fishing tents ?



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried a search, but didn't find anything.
I'm thinking about getting a tent, been looking at the Eskimo 3 man, is it worth the extra money for the insulated ?, does it make that much difference ?.
is a different brand a better choice ?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

buckykm1 said:


> is it worth the extra money for the insulated ?, does it make that much difference ?.


Yes


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

My hub is uninsulated.
I don't like the added weight or the extra water it sucks up with condensation because it rots out the material/sewing faster.
When mine gives up the ghost, I will look for another uninsulated one.
GL


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

buckykm1 said:


> I tried a search, but didn't find anything.
> I'm thinking about getting a tent, been looking at the Eskimo 3 man, is it worth the extra money for the insulated ?, does it make that much difference ?.
> is a different brand a better choice ?
> 
> ...


I have the Otter vortex, it’s a 3-4 man. Insulated and it’s really nice. I’d recommend it. Extra weight is noticeable, but not a big deal. I carry it in my regular size jet sled with a big buddy heater, 2 buckets and an electric auger with no issue on foot.

The extra weight is nice when you setup too.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm getting to be a cripple too, seven...😵


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I don’t feel like it gets cold enough in southern Michigan to warrant the extra price/weight for an insulated shanty. If your fishing northern climes in subarctic temps or you’re just not vet very cold tolerant then maybe it’s worth it for you.

I previously had a larger Eskimo insulated shanty and it was a bear to haul and setup by myself. I downgraded to a smaller un insulated eskimo pop up and stay plenty warm with a buddy heater. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Most of the time I just use some fleece & my Arctic Armor & don't bother unless it's below 10°F...
👍


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm really not to concerned about the cold, I can dress for anything above zero, I'm thinking mainly using it on those windy & snowy days when it's a pain in the butt trying to keep your hole clean to fish.

Kevin


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

actually , I have a shapell uninsulated shack, and it is fine, but. I do a lot of spearing, and the fabric is starting to loose its, black and if the sun is out, almost looks like screen. so I am looking at insulated, so the inside will be darker, not warmer. and, iI have seen some, the difference is 5 lbs. I can live with


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

how warm do people want it, makes you lazy and not leave the shack to look for more fish if it's too warm. I only use my shacks to go in and warm up a few minutes or cook lunch, then it's back to run & gun. To each their own


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Arctic Armor saved my life with the help of a good friend - that's what I usually use.
And unless I'm "on em & dialed in" and have my Wife or a less fortunate soul along (dress wise) don't need a shack because of that.
I like to stay away from the pack and the lighter the better.
Been out with my son in fifteen below with an old Viking 400, it was precipitating with the Coleman and Buddy going and howling like hell, we still caught fish and that day I would say a shack was a "need". It was poly tarp and wished I still had it. 4*6' cabin like a bigger Shappell and only 43 lbs.
This new crap is made to fall apart and break easy - soaks up a ton of water and is overpriced as can be.
NOT built to last!

The KZ 92*92 hub isn't ideal for mobility but it never goes up unless there's a big school of convicts in the neighborhood.😁 28# no insulation and sits quietly in a steady 20 MPH wind, that place went under too and I'm tempted to pay shipping on a broken one to have parts for mine 😵
I bring too much out now, how the hell would you guys have survived if your great grandfather dragged you out in a wool red plaid jacket and wool pants?
😂😂😂
The non insulated Eskimo hub is one of the lighter options - the materials are thin, but a decent value if you can get a season end price.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

buckykm1 said:


> I tried a search, but didn't find anything.
> I'm thinking about getting a tent, been looking at the Eskimo 3 man, is it worth the extra money for the insulated ?, does it make that much difference ?.
> is a different brand a better choice ?
> 
> ...


I’m new to ice fishing and did buy a 4 man insulated shanty. It’s very nice to have however like the others here have said the added weight is a bit much when hauling all of your other gear. I use a very small heater now. If I had to do it again I would’ve went uninsulated with a slightly bigger heater.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a shapell 5500. its 2 years old. uninsulated. it has 600 denier fabric. most uninsulated brands have 300 denier. the shapell is made in michigan and only weighs 22lbs. they have a larger size 6500 uninsulated that i am going to pick up end of season for family outings. the larger 6500 only weighs 28lbs. 
i dress for the cold when going out so i dont need the extra insulation in the shanty. i walk most of the time so i dont want any added weight. its easy/quick set up. i would recommend the shapell!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

slabstar said:


> i have a shapell 5500. its 2 years old. uninsulated. it has 600 denier fabric. most uninsulated brands have 300 denier. the shapell is made in michigan and only weighs 22lbs. they have a larger size 6500 uninsulated that i am going to pick up end of season for family outings. the larger 6500 only weighs 28lbs.
> i dress for the cold when going out so i dont need the extra insulation in the shanty. i walk most of the time so i dont want any added weight. its easy/quick set up. i would recommend the shapell!


Good points & post with the exception that Shappell is imported from chimimilly...
They started importing (like many companies) their products even before selling the company to Eagle Claw, who also used to be ALL American made. I'd recommend one of those hubs in a minute over the Eskimos because of the material too. My KZ Igloo XL is also 600 denier material - the Shappell 3000 & 4000 used to be poly tarp like my old Viking 400. If you're after a cabin style I'd still say the Shappell is a good product and would hope the customer service is still like it used to be!👍


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

i will check mine, i swear it has a made in USA tag still on it. it was my understanding that only certain products of shapell were made in chiner, not all. its still a great product wherever its made. its compact, and fits easily into a large carry bag, light for carrying, and dark inside for fishing. it did only come with 4 ice anchors (like most brands). i am glad i have extra from an old killzone shanty. some days you need 6 or 8 ice anchors. it has a large fishable area as well.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'd like to see that tag and hope you're right, might have been older stock, but don't think they went that far back on that model.

The one thing I always liked was the KZ gave you ample anchors, big waters = big wind!


----------



## Unknown angler (Jul 28, 2019)

buckykm1 said:


> I tried a search, but didn't find anything.
> I'm thinking about getting a tent, been looking at the Eskimo 3 man, is it worth the extra money for the insulated ?, does it make that much difference ?.
> is a different brand a better choice ?
> 
> ...


I have the clam c560 thermal hub. It's the insulated one. I got it at Blains for $250 last year. Completely impressed with it. Easy set up and holds heat perfectly. I'm going to start sleeping in it on weekend trips up north.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Very good price....
🙂
I'd probably have bit even though it's another 11 lb more than my old KillZone.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

slabstar said:


> i have a shapell 5500. its 2 years old. uninsulated. it has 600 denier fabric. most uninsulated brands have 300 denier. the shapell is made in michigan and only weighs 22lbs. they have a larger size 6500 uninsulated that i am going to pick up end of season for family outings. the larger 6500 only weighs 28lbs.
> i dress for the cold when going out so i dont need the extra insulation in the shanty. i walk most of the time so i dont want any added weight. its easy/quick set up. i would recommend the shapell!


I too have the Shapell 5500 (Eagle Claw now) and love it super light weight, heavy fabric and does the job cutting wind. Light enough to carry over your shoulder if need be. Once I fire-up the old focus 5 Coleman the shanty stays toasty warm. On none windy days i use minimal tiedowns so i can easily move the shanty around chasing fish. Last weekend I slashed a 5in gash in the side with my auger blade. The thicker material made it a breeze to sew and seal. the fix will outlast the the rest of the shanty. Good Luck


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

I have tried fishing out of these tents , they are not for me . Relocating sucks .


----------

